# My New Betta



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

This is Fred, I got him about a week ago. He's great and eats like crazy.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

beautiful little guy i love the tint of green on his back


----------



## y2797257 (Sep 7, 2010)

i always wanna know how do u clean up the tank with gravel when u dont have a vaccum


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Ya, he has a bit of green, I like it too. 



> i always wanna know how do u clean up the tank with gravel when u dont have a vaccum


I sturn up the gravel and do a water change. That is the problem with a tank like that. It's hard to clean.


----------

